# XM-LT60 vs XMLAWT?



## Oznog (Feb 14, 2011)

Whats the difference between DXs XM-LT60 http://www.dealextreme.com/p/xm-lt60...2-9-3-5v-54704 and the XMLAWT?

Their XMLAWT has a part and bin # on it: XMLAWT-0-1A0-T60-00-0001 



The XM-LT60, I can't find that on spec sheet... is it the same thing, but apparently 0.1v lower Vf range?


----------



## flashwaver (Apr 9, 2011)

I am very interested in this question too! anyone?


----------



## Freeze_XJ (Apr 9, 2011)

Both seem to be T6 efficiency, however the AWT thing seems to have a colour indication of 1A0, which still isn't brilliant (7k Kelvin, aka angry blue) but at least it is specified. With the LT60 it's a total guess...


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 9, 2011)

I think it's just that someone decided to use a different part of the same order code when then wrote up the product page.

There's no reference to an XM-LT60 anywhere other than dealextreme and its cohorts.

If you look at the cree product order code for a T6 bin XM-L, it's this: XMLAWT-00-0000-0000T6051

In the cree product sheets, that's the only place you'll ever see "T60"

My vote is that the XMLAWT and XMLT60 are one and the same, and it's just human error that DX and the like are showing two different products.


----------



## TitanSava (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi to all,
I just got the XML-T60 from DX and it's very bright, but I have a problem soldering the contacts to it, because when turned on it gets so hot, that the soldered contacts melt and fall off.
Does anyone have a suggestion how to put contacts on it?
TitanSava


----------



## Freeze_XJ (Jan 8, 2012)

Yep, don't let the LED get that hot... If your solder melts, the thing is probably well over the 150 centigrade (423 K) Tmax. Apply solid cooling, or use less power.


----------



## OldNick (Oct 29, 2012)

TitanSava said:


> Hi to all,
> I just got the XML-T60 from DX and it's very bright, but I have a problem soldering the contacts to it, because when turned on it gets so hot, that the soldered contacts melt and fall off.
> Does anyone have a suggestion how to put contacts on it?
> TitanSava



Is this on a star? Even if so, you need to seriously heatsink that puppy. As was said the LED is getting _extremely_ hot. That star is just not enough to dissipate 10W of LED power. So the star needs to be seated on an Al base that is then also tied to a torch body, for a start. You need to seat without shorting the inner and outer rings on the star. If the led is just the emitter, then there you need to heatsink the chip immediately.


----------

